# Kate Upton - Carl's and Hardee's Commercial - Behind the Scenes + Director's Cut (28x)



## mcol (28 Feb. 2012)

*Kate Upton - Carl's Jr. & Hardee's Commercial -
Behind the Scenes + Director's Cut*



 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 




 

 

 

 


Video:
http://www.celebboard.net/internationale-stars-videos-und-movies/301506-kate-upton-carls-hardees-commercial-behind-scenes-directors-cut.html


----------



## Rolli (28 Feb. 2012)

:thx: dir für die hübsche Kate


----------



## gaddaf (28 Feb. 2012)

Wirklich sehr hübsch - danke


----------



## Chamser81 (28 Feb. 2012)

Die ist aber auch ultrageil!


----------



## jamesdream (28 Feb. 2012)

Cool Danke.Heisse Burger


----------



## jcfnb (12 März 2012)

danke


----------



## milfhunter (17 März 2013)

Wo ist denn da der Unterschied zwischen der normalen Version und dem Director's Cut?


----------



## muetze (17 März 2013)

zu gut, die kate...


----------



## dlsetz (25 März 2013)

danke für kate


----------

